# Cluster LIghts



## Firefox89 (Jan 1, 2021)

Any idea who I could take this to for repair? The speedo needle LED only works intermittently too. I found out, GTOs have soldiered in LEDs vs plug and play blubs as I had the cluster apart. Im not really inclined in trying to fix it myself and ruining the whole cluster. Its one of the last few things to fix on ny 50K GTO since buying it. Thanks!


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

www.mrwhizard.com

I also had a Lexus LS 400 speedo needle that went bad and was fixed by a place called Mbcluster.com


----------

